# Squirrels



## BuffaloSoldier (Apr 14, 2009)

I have some nice potted plants outside that I just love. Problem is, these pesky squirrels keep coming and burying their nuts in the soil of my plants. Then they come back hours later and dig the nut back up. This process repeats daily.
My plants is dying from being torn up everyday. What can I do to keep these varmints away from plants?

Thank you!


----------



## racsan (May 3, 2009)

run a strip of aluminum foil around the top edge of the pot and hook it to the "hot" side of a 110 extention cord. my dad has done this to his bird feeders to keep the squirrels out.


----------



## janellelk (May 19, 2011)

Yikes, sounds frustrating.  

I'd suggest spraying Tobasco sauce at 1 oz per gallon of water.  It repels most rodents including mice, rats, rabbits and squirrels. Good repelling also results from putting peppermint oil on cotton balls around the plants.

Or my neighbor swears by Hot Pepper Wax to keep squirrels away.


----------



## siddle (May 31, 2011)

What keeps squirrels away in some areas might not work in others, depending on the breed of squirrel you are dealing with.

Go to any garden/ plant shop and purchase a fertilizer called, 'Dried Blood.' It looks like fine soil, but when the little critters approach, they know something bigger than they met their maker and they flee. Kicks into high gear after a rain.


----------

